# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Kako prekinuti ili "zalediti" životno osiguranje?

## ivana zg

Neznam jel temi mjesto ovdje.
1. Zanima me zna li tko na koji način se prekida plaćanje životnoga osiguranja kada to više niste u mogućnosti?
2. Isplaćuje li se ono što ste uplatili i umanju  li se iznos ili ne?
3. Može li se zbog nemogućnosti plaćanja osiguranja, staviti osiguranje u stanje i mirovanja i što se događa za to vrijeme?
4. Postoji li problem ako je osiguranje na djevojačkom prezimenu i drugoj adresi od one na osobnoj?

Zahvaljujem.

----------


## ivana zg

nadam se da netko zna postupak i da ima iskustva...koliko je meni poznato moram samo u poreznu po potvrdu da nisam koristila životno osiguranje poreznu kao olakšicu...ali kako ide dalje postupak..to me zanima...

----------


## Anemona

Ovisi kod koga si osigurana, na koliko godina i koliko godina do sada plaćaš.

----------


## ana.sb

Mogućnosti koje imaš ovise o osiguravajućoj kući gdje je osiguranje napravljeno.
U globalu - možeš kapitalizirati, otkupiti policu ili staviti istu u mirovanje.
Svakako najlošija solucija jest otkup osiguranja. spod 5 godine ti se otkup nikako ne isplati, na gubitku si, isplaćuje se ugovorena svota po otkupnim vrijednostima koje su umanjene za troškove.
Kapitalizacija i mirovanje su bolja solucija. Kod kapitalizacije treba pričekati do isteka osiguranja i onda se novci mogu isplatiti zajedno sa dobiti koja je ostvarena do tada. o je svojevrsno zamrzavanje uplata -a osiguranje je i dalje na snazi u visini do tada uplaćenih sredstava.
Mirovanje se u pravilu može koristiti jedamput tijekom trajanja osiguranja u razdoblju od 6-12 mjeseci, nakon čega se osiguranje nastavlja bez potrebe uplate zaostale premije, dok se kod obnove kapitalizirane police mora uplataiti zaostala premija ako se osiguranje obnavlja.

----------


## MarijaP

Bila je tema o osiguranju s puno korisnih informacija. Mislim na servisnom dijelu

----------


## Beti3

Hoćeš primjer: Nakon tri godine plaćanja i uplaćenog oko 1000 eura prekidamo prošli mjesec životno osiguranje, jer ako i dalje plaćamo, dobit ćemo još manje_. I_splata na tekući račun protuvrijednost *6* (slovima: šest) eura.

 Sve drugo je išlo osiguravajućem društvu. Nikad više životno osiguranje (kao štednju) ni jednom djetetu neću raditi!!!NIKOME, po mom iskustvu, to je čista pljačka. 

Nije bilo mogućnosti kapitalizacije, ni zamrzavanja, ni ništa. A vrlo poznato, 100 godina staro društvo. "Trebali ste pročitati i ono malim slovima" kažu oni.

----------


## Kosjenka

joj Beti užas.
Cure moje nemojte zaboraviti da je životno osiguranje ono što sam naziv kaže životno osiguranje. Savjetnici kada dođu kod vas doma pričaju o kojekakvim dobitima i koječemu ali ja to ništa nevjerujem, piše mi koja mi je svota ako mi se šta desi i koji je ugovoreni iznos. 
I ne zaboravite čitati sve, pogotovo to malim slovima. Mogućnost zamrzavanja je bio jedan od uvijeta kada sam sklapala ŽO.

----------


## Teica

Ajme, *Beti3*, pa kako???

Kako nije postojala nikakva mogućnost (kapitalizacija, zamrzavanje)?

----------


## Cheerilee

Joj koma beti....
Mi smo nakon 1,5g prestali uplaćivati osiguranje za srednjeg, i nismo dobili ništa....
Tako piše navodno sitnim slovima, sav novac ostaje njima u slučaju prekida prije 3g..


Ima neka fora s "životnim" i "doživotnim" osiguranjem.....
Neznam nisama jesam li dobro shvatila, jer se kod sklapanja o  tome ne priča naravno...
Ali kod ispalete je jako velika razlika u iznosima... Tko bi ga znal...

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja ti znam da se moze stavit u stanje mirovanja bez problema, samo se mora unaprijed najaviti,neznam sad kako placas,mjesecno ili godisnje...

podatke promjenis vrlo jednostavno,imas on-line formular (barem moja kuca ima) koji ispunis i posaljes im postom (zajedno s kopijom vjencanog lista cini mi se) a oni tebi novu policu u roku par dana...
pretpostavljam da bi mogla imat problema ako ides nesto radit s njom a ne podudaraju ti se podatci....

----------


## Anemona

Svoj primjer sam negdje več pisala.
Životno na 10 godina kod Croatia osiguranja. Trebali su mi novci, nakon više od polovine plaćanja (valjda, nisam sigurna, ali na onoj staroj temi o osiguranju piše točno).
Dobila sam na račun iznos koji sam uplatila u roku par dana, umanjen za nekoliko posto (ne pretjerano).
Na mojoj polici je točno navedeno u slučaju otkupa za koliko posto se umanjuje, to je određeno prema godinama uplata, naspram godina trajanja osiguranja.
Isti dan kad sam prvu policu zatvorila, otvorila sam novu, jer mi je to praktično, ovu sam zatvarala samo zato jer mi je hitno trebalo dosta gotovine, a ovo je bio najlakši i najbrži "čist račun, duga ljubav" način.

----------


## mayato

Istu situaciju imam i ja.
Osigurana samkod Allianza iprijemjesec dana sam ih zvala da mi "zalede" policu jer nisam u mogućnosti momentalno plaćati,dok se ne zaposlim.
Odgovorje bio da nema zaleđivanja već da mogu umanjiti iznos police ako otkinem to neko dodatno osiguranje,mislim si ja ako nemam 260,00kn momentalno, onda nemam ni 200,00, jbt. Dobro, pitamja jel mogu prekinuti plaćati i koliko dobijem novaca van, eh,nemreš prestati dok ti ne isteknu 3 godine, a ističu mi 01.09. ove godine.
Tako da sam sada na burzi i ono kaj dobijem s burze fino mi dobar dio odena to jbn osiguranje, a koliko ću u 9.mj. dobiti van,nemam pojma. U svakom slučaju, našla posao iline,prekinuti ću to jer sam vrlo nezadovoljna odnosom prema klijentu u ova teška vremena.

----------


## maxi

iskustvo sa životnim Alianz na 20 godina: nakon 7 godina i uplaćenih više od 30.000 kn izračunali su mi da bi sad dobila cca 12.000. totalno neisplativo! meni su jasne njihove računice i uopće se ne zgražavam nad tim, samo sam jadna jer sam mislila da će biti ipak više od pola uplaćenog. još razmišljam.....

----------


## Mishkica

Raskid je najgora opcija, pogotovo nakon samo nekoliko godina uplaćivanja. Što je i razumljivo, životno osiguranje nije klasična štednja. I ne zaboravite, ako ste na temelju police koristili poreznu olakšicu, morate donijeti potvrdu Porezne uprave, pa će vam i taj iznos oduzeti od onoga što trebate dobiti... S obzirom na teška vremena, krizu, neizvjesnost zaposlenja, mislim da je bolje klasično štedjeti u banci - nikad ne znaš kad će novac zatrebati, bolje ga je vezati za neki kraći rok umjesto na 2 ili 3 desetljeća.

----------


## Anemona

I dalje ponavljam da je u Croatia osiguranju sasvim ok. (Nisam njihov zaposlenik.)

Kod njih smo imali godinama kasko osiguranje, a kako je brat auto-baksuz, minimalno 5 puta su nam isplatili totalnu štetu, bez ikakvih problema.

----------


## ivana zg

Allianz uplaćujem 7godina
Merkur 6 godina

jel mogu staviti u stanje mirovanja...mislim da moja sestra je ili je podigla iznos..morat ću je pitati

----------


## superx

Ovako, u Croatia osiguranju nakon 2 godine, možeš policu zamrznuti, tj ostati u pokriću ali prestati uplačivati, znaći nakon isteka osig. razdoblja biti će ti isplačeno onoliko koliko si uplatio plus pripisana dobit.
ili policu bez problema možeš kapitalizirati, i to je sva mudrost, dobiti ćeš malo manje ali ne sugurno 6 eura.
To je životno.
postoje i tzv. doživotna osiguranja i po njima nikada ne možeš vidjeti ono što si uplatio već to ide isključivo u nasljedstvo.
Samo ljudi zaboravljaju da je životnom osiguranji promarna stvar, osiguranje života, a ne štednja.!

----------


## ivana zg

našla sam u papirima Merkurovu kapitalizaciju..po godinama i moguću dobit...ali u Alinazzu ništa? nit ima onih malih slova????!!!

----------


## mayato

pa velim ti da su mene za zamrzavanje u Allianzu odbili, takve opcije navodno  nemaju

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Najjednostavnije je kontaktirati osiguravateljsku kuću i tražiti da ti pregledno izlistaju mogućnosti. Neki ih imaju navedene i na web stranicama.

----------


## Beti3

Prve tri godine polica nema otkupnu vrijednost. Prve tri godine se plaćaju režijski troškovi osiguratelja. 

To citiram. Koga zanima više ima i stranica sa pitanjima i odgovorima.
http://www.zivotna-osiguranja.com/pi...c-43f6355d0b2d

Govorim o dugogodišnjem osiguranju. Ne znam kako je kod 5-10 godišnjim policama.

Citirat ću jedno pitanje:
_Točno godinu dana sam uplaćivala životno osiguranje, mjesečno 170  kn (plus nezgoda 30 kn), osigurana svota je oko 8000 eura, rok trajanja  30 godina. Zanima me kada najranije mogu kapitalizirati policu te na  koliki iznos bi tada bila osigurana? Je li taj iznos toliki da se možda  više isplati sada prestati plaćati nego išta drugo? Znam da o otkupu  nema govora jer je ta varijanta pogotovo neisplativa.

_Iodgovor_:

_ _Zakonom je propisano da otkup ili kapitalizacija police može  nastupiti nakon proteka tri godine i pod uvjetom da su plaćene sve  premije za to razdoblje. Osiguratelji ovaj rok mogu skratiti, ali ne  mogu ga produžiti, a koliki je kod vas, zavisi od vašeg osiguratelja. U  svakom slučaju taj podatak imate u Općim uvjetima o osiguranju života  koji su vam predani prilikom sklapanja ugovora o osiguranju života.
_
_Kada  budete vidjeli o kojem se roku radi, tada u tablici otkupnih i  kapitaliziranih vrijednosti pogledajte koja je to vrijednost za to  razdoblje. Ukoliko nemate tablice, zatražite ih od svog osiguratelja ili  zastupnika s kojim ste ugovorili osiguranje._
_U svakom slučaju,  ako sada prekinete osiguranje, gubite do sada uplaćena sredstva, a ako  budete radili otkup nakon tri godine, izgubit ćete najmanje isti iznos,  ako ne i više. No, u drugoj soluciji bit ćete osigurani tri godine pa je  na vama da se odlučite što vam je najisplativije.  
_

Upravo tako sam prošla. :Cool:  Skupa škola, što ću.

----------


## Anemona

Meni su zato najpovoljnija ova osiguranja na 10 godina. Nije predugi rok, nije velika cifra, uvijek možeš prekinuti, osiguran si cijelo vrijeme.
Nakon 10 godina dobiš finu cifru novaca. Nije to ništa spektakularno, ali dobiješ uloženo i ipak malo uvečano, a gledam da je tu glavni dobitak što si osiguran cijelo vrijeme.

----------


## superx

Pošto sam sad u postupku polaganja ispita -hanfe, znam da je u nekim osiguranjima kapitalizacija moguća istekom 2. godine!
Samo ljudi eto ne čitaju sitna slova a i  često kupuju osiguranja samo iz usluge drugima kojima je to uvjet za posao!

----------


## Cheerilee

Može mi netko reći,
koja je razlika ;
"zajamčena otkupna vrijednost"  

i

"zajamčeno otplaćeno osiguranje"?

Radi se o CosmopilitanLife (Helios)  osiguranju,  Whole Life ......

Plaćam već 5g i dva  mjeseca,
sad bih trebala novce pa me zanima kak da dođem do njih,  :sherlock:  :sherlock:  :sherlock:

----------


## ZO

nemam pojma, ali po samim riječima zaključujem

1. minimalne pare koje dobivaš ako prijevremeno otkupiš policu
2. minimalne pare koje dobivaš kad otplatiš policu do kraja vremena na koje si sklopila ugovor

----------


## Cheerilee

Osiguranje je doživotno, znači "nema kraja vremena".....

----------


## Cheerilee

Gledam tablice,
uplatila sam oko 20tis kuna u ovih pet godina,
prema izračunima mogu dobiti oko 7tisuća kuna prijevremno...

Koma, dođe mi da se upucam... Ili nekog drugog,  :oklagija:

----------


## ZO

> Osiguranje je doživotno, znači "nema kraja vremena".....


ima, ima, kako nema, jednom ćeš i ti reći  :bye: 

jedino ako
si otkrila formulu kako živjeti vječno  :sherlock: 

poznata je stvar da se takve police ne isplati prekidati, uvijek dobiješ puno manje nego što si uplatila

----------


## Cheerilee

Pa naravno, kraj je nakon prestanka uplaćivanja, tj smrti ugovorne osobe...
Tada novac dobivaju mm i klinci, a nama lova treba sada....

----------


## MarijaP

> Gledam tablice,
> uplatila sam oko 20tis kuna u ovih pet godina,
> prema izračunima mogu dobiti oko 7tisuća kuna prijevremno...
> 
> Koma, dođe mi da se upucam... Ili nekog drugog,


pa vise ti se isplati dici kredit i sa vrtoglavim kamatama, nego ovo dirati

----------


## Cheerilee

Imam ga već,  :Wink:

----------


## superx

E pa to je dozivotno osig! Ne vudum bas preveliku svrhu njega ali eto! Tako je kako je!

----------


## Cheerilee

Ni ja ne vidim svrhu,
i neznam uopće di mi je pamet bila kad sam to sklapala,
doduše agentica koja je bila kod mene je to malo drugačije objasnila, jel, pa pola nije rekla,
tak da sad je tako kao je....
A baš sam računala na tu lovu...

Srećom imaju klinci stambenu u Wustenrotu, pa ćemo već nekako....

----------


## kavofob

> E pa to je dozivotno osig! Ne vudum bas preveliku svrhu njega ali eto! Tako je kako je!


Svrha je osiguranje života, za štednju postoje drugi, isplativiji vidovi.

I ja imam doživotno CL. Sjećam se, kad sam ga ugovarala, na pameti mi je jedino bilo da moj sin bude financijski osiguran ako se meni što dogodi. Otkad je kriza stisla i ja bih rado do nekih novčeka, ali je prekidanje totalno neisplativo.

----------


## Cheerilee

Meni ga zastupnica nije prezentirala kao doživotnog u smislu da se ne isplati prekidati,
kao sve se isplati, sve se može, 
samo do onog trena kad malo bolje mućneš glavom,kao ja sad recimo, pa shvatiš u što si se uvalio...
I sad ja cijeli život mora plaćati 336kn mjesečno, grrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## kavofob

Nije ni meni, nikad to ne prezentiraju tako. Iskreno, mene tad nije bilo ni briga, bilo mi je jedino važno da moj sin dobije novčeke ako mi se što dogodi.

Na žalost, stvari se promijene. Prema izračunu otkupne vrijednosti moje police, čini se da bi mi bilo isplativo podići novac nakon 40+ godina uplaćivanja :D

----------


## ivana zg

Evo meni odgovora iz Merkura..mislim da njih uplaćujem jedno 6g po 100kn mjesečno odprilike...iz Allianza mi se još nisu javila njih uplaćujem 8g i upaltila sam oko 18,00kn...a po onim tablicama kapitalizacije i otkupa ne bi dobila više od 300 EUR...dođe i meni da si kosu počupam, jer dok sam uzimala životno ,mislila sam kaj je to 100kn mjesečno, radila sam uslugu frendici i nitko mi nije rekao da neću moći dobiti svoj novac kad ga budem željela..
Ne bi imala ništa protiv da si oni uzmu do 5% ali ovo je čista krađa-znam da je teško sada dokazati da ja nisam vidjela te tablice kapitalizacije kad sam potpisala ugovor, ai moja je krivnja što to nisam vidjela u prvih mjesec dana kad sam dobila sve papire...nisam to ni tražila jer mi jednostavno nije padalo na pamet, da zakon dozvoljava da netko može sklopiti tako NIŠTETAN ugovor (moj je na 30g)?

Pitam ja ovdje pravnike, zbog čega čovjek ne može od životnog dobiti povrat onog novca koji je uplatio, umanjen za premije i do 5% npr. "oštete" za osiguranje-nije li to krađa i protuzakonito?
Je li moguće dobiti parnicu na sudu ili...?
Mislim pa skoro ti 90% uzimaju tvoga novca, ne vidim zašto? Mogu li bar obustaviti to plaćanje s tekućeg, jer oni će i meni dalje uzimati novac, a ja ga neću dobiti!




> U slučaju raskida, otkupna vrijednost police sa 31.05.2012. iznosi cca 463,00 eura. A u slučaju da se polica kapitalizira onda je njena vrijednost 911,00 eura.Možete smanjiti trajanje osiguranja,ali onda dolazi do promjena po policama.Ili se mijenja svota osiguranja ili premija.

----------


## ivana zg

Može li mi netko objasniti smanjenje trajanja osiguranja, kako se to radi, i koliko se novaca na taj način može izvuči?Hvala  ..moram to rješiti ovaj tjedan, hitno mi je na burzi sam, a oni mi skidaju lovu s računa...tako sam ušla i u crveno.

Evo kako vidim iz ovoga što su mi poslali iz Merkura u slučaju otkupa njima ide 50%...a po meni kapitalizacija znači uzeti tu lovu za 30 g (a tada to ništa neće vrijediti) ili...?

Evo ja sam 13,25 EU plaćala mjesećno to stvarno nije puno....znači u nešto više od 6g uplatila sam 954EUR  ....otkupna vrijednost mi je 463E to je skoro 50% njima.....a kod kapitalizacije dobivaju samo 43E?
Ako smanjim trajanje osiguranja, kaj se onda događa? (da znam da ću uskoro dobiti posao, ne bi to prekidala, ali to osiguranje mi je pojelo sve novce kaj sam s bureze dobila....mogu li ikako na osnovu toga što sam na Burzi rada izvršiti kakvo potraživanja prema njima ili nekaj slično? Ima li kakva rupa u zakonu?
Hvala.

----------


## kavofob

> Ne bi imala ništa protiv da si oni uzmu do 5% ali ovo je čista krađa-znam da je teško sada dokazati da ja nisam vidjela te tablice kapitalizacije kad sam potpisala ugovor, ai moja je krivnja što to nisam vidjela u prvih mjesec dana kad sam dobila sve papire...nisam to ni tražila jer mi jednostavno nije padalo na pamet, da zakon dozvoljava da netko može sklopiti tako NIŠTETAN ugovor (moj je na 30g)?


Na žalost, zakon nas ne štiti od naše gluposti.

Žao mi je što se i tebi, kao i mnogima od nas, promijenila financijska situacija na lošije pa smo prisiljeni izvlačiti novac na sve načine i razumijem da si frustrirana, ali nisi u pravu. Životno osiguranje nije štednja nego osiguranje u slučaju smrti. Za sve ove godine uplaćivanja, da ti se nešto dogodilo, korisnik osiguranja bi dobio svotu na koju si osigurana i upravo je to smisao životnog osiguranja. 

Ja sam do sada uplatila cca 20 kkn, u slučaju prekida bih mogla dobiti manje od četvrtine. S druge strane da mi se nešto dogodi, moji korisnici bi dobili 250 kkn, iako sam ja uplatila samo 20 kkn - to je rizik moje i njihove strane. Osiguranje (a i ja) se nada da mi se ništa neće dogoditi i da će oni moći uživati većinu mog novca još dugi niz godina  :Grin:  ...ako ga budem u stanju i dalje uplaćivati :/

Točno razumijem kako se osjećaš, pri sklapanju ugovora ni je nisam vodila računa o svim detaljima i mogućim situacijama jer jednostavno tada nisam mislila da će mi taj novac, a posebno ne tako skoro, biti nužan. U svakom slučaju, dobra škola za ubuduće - ništa ne potpisivati bez dobrog promišljanja o mogućim situacijama u budućnosti i čitanja svih detalja ugovora.

----------


## ArI MaLi

da, tako je meni i mm objasnio, koji radi u osiguranju. mi smo isto nažalost morali raditi otkup i naravno da je cifra koju smo dobili bila mizerna naspram onoga što smo uplatili. kad sam mu rekla, onako ljuta da zbilja ne kužim zašto je to tako, on mi je samo smireno odgovorio, to je OSIGURANJE a ne štednja, znaći sve ove godine koje sam uplačivala sam bila osigurana, dok sada više nisam... eto... koliko samo svake godine ostavimo na osnovno osiguranje auta  :cupakosu:

----------


## superx

Baš tako osiguravamo aute , kuiće i sl. a život nam najmanje vrijedi!
Životno osig. nije štednja,nego osiguranje, koje u nekim slučajevima (ne kod doživotnog) služi i kao štednja iako mu to nije prvotna namjena!
Dobro je kada se uz njega ugovori neka mizerna premija za nezgodu (za slučaj loma, nesreće...)
Meni moje istiće za dvije godine i dobiti ću lijepu svotu, a novu ću policu sklopiti opet na 10 g. jer tako mi je najpovoljnije!

----------


## EvaMONA

Jel netko u Cosmopolitenu tj. Heliosu pitao za mogućnost mirovanja od 6-12 mj.?

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja znam samo da imaju mogućnost mirovanja do kraja osiguranja,
dakle prestaneš plaćati, novac ostaje kod njih, do, u mom slučaju navršene 62g života,
dosad sam uplatila 20tis kn, a tada bih dobila 38tis kn....

Za ovaj kraći rok pošalji mail, oogovaraju u roku od dan/dva....

----------

